# Beyond Obedience



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We get our puppy the 21st. I'm really excited. I've had dogs in the past-growing up but never one of my own. I'm interested in training but I'm not sure where to start.

Do you think puppy classes are really good? We have several trainers in the area including petsmart and petco. What age do you start taking them? And then after puppy classes do you start with obedience classes after that?

So after basic obedience what do you move onto? I know there is advanced obedience and such too... but I'm kind of looking for something more. I want to *do* something with my dog.

I've thought about agility but I don't know much about it or what it takes, or at what point you start working on it. (I'm a little intimidated by it all to be honest  ) I'm not interested in competing or anything but I am interested in sharing a hobby with my dog. Agility is the only thing I've really seen mentioned for matlese. Is there anything else out there as well?

Any input or feedback would be great!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I enjoyed my puppy classes at Petco. Certainly not the best trainer that I have used, but it was just fine for a socialization and basic stuff like loose leash walking etc. If you both really enjoy it, I would recommend taking the AKC Canine Good Citizen training with your dog. It is great fun, and then you could consider Therapy Dog work if agility isn't your cup of tea. 
**Just be sure to not start any classes until you are through with all the puppy immunizations**


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

You can start puppy classes almost as soon as you get your puppy if the class is in a clean environment. See avsab link below regarding a clean environment. I would advise giving the puppy a few days to get adjusted to it's new home before going to puppy class.


Why don't you start with puppy class and then plan to go to Level I obedience to see how you and your puppy do in classes.

As far as a trainer, I would begin by checking to see if there is an APDT dog trainer in your area:

Dog Trainer Search

If there's not an apdt trainer in your area, you might ask the vets. and groomers in your area if they have a favorite.

If you do find a trainer who is highly recommended, I would go ahead and contact them now to see when puppy classes are offered. Some only offer puppy classes on a limited basis.

Here's what veterinary behaviorists are saying about puppy socialization and immunizations:

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy%20socialization.pdf


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Good for you for looking ahead and getting prepared for you new puppy (how exciting!). I would choose a trainer based on their ability to meet your goals. Since you have a little while before your puppy comes home, do some searching and see what type of training/sport/activity you are interested in (doesn't have to be set in stone, but helps to have an idea). 

It would be easier to find someone good that already knows where you are headed and stick with them. Where are you in Iowa? I know someone out there that trains and shows her dogs. I can get you in touch with her and she might be able to point you in the right direction as far as training goes. 

I started Obedience with Rugby as soon as I got him and we both LOVE it (although a good trainer will make sure ANY dog loves it). It is so much easier and funner living with a dog when they share a vocabulary with you. Rugby has so many opportunities open to him that he wouldn't have without all the training. It has really turned him into my teammate instead of being just my 'pet.' 

There are some videos of Rugby competing on his blog, if you want to see what the whole Obedience thing is about. 
Mister Rugby Sevens UD: Obedience

There is also Agility and Tracking and Freestyle too. There are not any Freestyle or Tracking Maltese videos that I know of but there are plenty of Agility Maltese videos. Some of the other people on here do Agility with their Malts and can share videos. There is also Therapy work that was already mentioned. An organization around here has Therapy teams go to elementary schools and libraries to help teach kids how to read (easier to read to a dog than your teacher) in addition to the usual visiting hospitals and nursing homes work. 

You don't have to choose one either, you can participate in them all if you want!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's more on socialization and immunizations:


Ask the vet's pets: Start socializing puppy before completing vaccination schedule


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Joy also makes a good point about the importance of socialization and the AVSAB recommendations. Her link to their position statement explains it very well.

Like many other things at PetSmart and Petco the trainers are a bit hit or miss. Some are good, some not so much. They do not tend to be best, so on average I think your chances for finding a good trainer would be much better using the link that Joy provided above here again: Dog Trainer Search. Frankly, I think most PetSmart training classes can be over-stimulating. We had a recent poster talk about how "shut-down" her puppy was there. A negative experience in a class can actually cause problems rather than solve them. 

I made some mistakes with my boy, when choosing a place for his puppy kindergarten, I went with a place that overwhelmed him and was not all positive experiences. He was too scared right off of the big dogs and it flooded him, and then he was charged by an overgrown puppy Old English Sheepdog. I am sure all of that contributed to his reactive behaviors now, so finding a comfortable and happy place is really important. 

I would encourage you to take puppy kindergarten and see what other offerings you might want to follow up with. I have done some obedience and some rally and some tricks classes with my dogs. There are tons and tons of activities to help stimulate your dog and create fun experiences with you together: Obedience, Rally, Agility, Freestyle (dance), tracking, flyball. There are also ways to share in volunteer expriences like Pam mentioned with Canine Assistive Therapy. I love the little dogs book series by Deborah Wood: Amazon.com: Little Dogs: Training Your Pint-Sized Companion (9780793805372): Deborah Wood: Books and
Amazon.com: The Little Dogs' Activity Book: Fun and Frolic for a Fit Four-Legged Friend (9780793806034): Deborah Wood: Books


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wanted to add:

Since box stores like PetSmart have veterinary clinics and allow ANY dog (possibly sick or unvaccinated) to walk in the doors, they are not my favorite training places for PUPPY classes.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I completely agree, Joy!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for the input guys  and that link helps, there are a few trainers to pick from in the area so I will definitely look into what they offer and when classes are. Thank you for the books too, I'll try to see if I can find them when we are out this weekend. 

I would really like to do something active with the puppy. I'm not familiar with some of the things listed so I'm going to do some more reading on them. Agility does appeal a bit to me, I'm not so concerned about the dog with that one hehe I'm sort of concerned at how bad I would be at it! Isn't that kinda funny....

I do want to start off with puppy and obedience classes, get to know him and see what he really likes too, and kind of go from there.  Thanks again and any more input you might have will also be appreciated


----------

